# AlpenX....bezahlbar !?!?!?



## Deleted 83484 (30. Dezember 2008)

ich suche einen Anbieter, der NICHT in  Hotels übernachten lässt.

1000 Euro für eine Woche "Schinderei" sind mir persönlich zuviel Geld !!!
Guide, Gepäcktrensport,  HP, und Rücktransport wären mir wichtig.

Unterkunft in bewirtschafteten Hütten würde doch völlig ausreichen !?!?!?

Ich brauche keinen Luxus!........nur sauber soll es sein.

Gibt es denn einen Anbieter, der sowas im Programm hat ???


----------



## gtbiker (30. Dezember 2008)

du weißt aber schon, dass Berghütten in dem Fall teurer als Hotels sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Dezember 2008)

Servus!
Bei genauer Betrachtung ist eine Übernachtung in Hütten nicht billiger als eine Übernachtung in einem Hotel.
Auf einer Hütte mußt sogar für das Duschen extra zahlen, das Frühstück ist vergleichsweise dürftig, Abendessen ist auch ein Extra. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass ich in 3 Stern Hotels billiger ausgestiegen bin als in Hütten.

Beim Albrecht kostet der Spaß 845,- -> http://www.transalp.biz/mtb2009.php
oder hier
http://www.joko-mtb.de/transalp_mountainbike/mountainbike_alpencross_transalp.html
oder schaug einfach beim Schymik seiner Liste nach: http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/Alpenv.htm

So im Überblick: Die meisten kosten unter  1000,-


----------



## Matze. (30. Dezember 2008)

Selbst ohne Führung und Transport kostet eine Woche AX locker 450 -600 
wenn man alles mitrechnet, da sind 800 - 1000 bei einem guten Veranstalter sicher nicht zu hoch gegriffen. AX ist ein teurer Urlaub


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Dezember 2008)

Matze. schrieb:


> AX ist ein teurer Urlaub



Also mit billig Urlaub in Tunesien oder Türkei ist es nicht zu vergleichen. Eigentlich ist es nicht teuer. Kommt drauf an.


----------



## Roberino (30. Dezember 2008)

Grunzi schrieb:


> 1000 Euro für eine Woche "Schinderei" sind mir persönlich zuviel Geld !!!


1000 Euro?? Welcher Anbieter hat solch gesalzene Preise. 

Die Schinderei, wie du es nennst, geht doch schon für die hälfte!


----------



## rayc (30. Dezember 2008)

übernachtungstechnisch ist es am preiswertesten sich im Tal eine Pension zu suchen, aber du willst ja was organisiertes. 

550-700  für eine Woche sind schon sehr preiswert (z.B. ab 555,- bei  http://www.bikereisen.de/kobs/user/index.php). 
@Roberino, wo hast du was für unter 500  gesehen?

Ray


----------



## Klaus Goerg (30. Dezember 2008)

hallo,
habe diverse Alpen-X gefahren, und unter dem Strich hat die Woche immer über 1000,00 gekostet, mit Veranstalter und geführter Tour auch über 1200,00. Man sollte alle Kosten erfassen, auch eine An- und Abreise in die Berge, diverse Essen und vor allem Getränke ( natürlich auch die Weizenbiere ), evtl. Wäscheservice, usw... 
Wenn man nicht komlett selbst organisieren möchte sind meine Erfahrungen mit einer Self-Guided Tour sehr gut, komplettes Paket ankaufen und ohne Guide losziehen. Kostet real nicht viel mehr als wenn man alles selbst organisiert und alle Extras separat bezahlt.

Grüße aus Rengsdorf

Klaus


----------



## simplesaiman (30. Dezember 2008)

ich bin bei meinen schindereien mit etwas sparsamkeit eigentlich immer mit 50â¬/Tag ausgekommen. bei enstprechender verpflegung und unterkunft sind 100â¬/Tag aber sicherlich auch kein problem...


----------



## gtbiker (30. Dezember 2008)

Schlafsack, Biwaksack, Kocher und Fertigpack Futter, <10Euro/Tag.
Und halt An- und Abfahrt.


----------



## flocu (30. Dezember 2008)

50â¬/Tag kann ich bestÃ¤tigen mit etwas Sparsamkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (30. Dezember 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> 50/Tag kann ich bestätigen mit etwas Sparsamkeit




Ist aber meist die unterste Grenze wenn man noch menschenwürdig übernachten will. Zwischendurch ein Kaffee und ein Snack wäre auch nicht schlecht, viele Hütten nehmen so schon 40-55  mit Abendessen.
Was man auch noch mitrechnen muß, sind An und Abreise, und evtl Zusatzübernachtung bei Start oder Ziel.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahr bei Alps wieder mit und finde die 955 absolut angemessen...
dafür das ich mich während der Woche um nichts kümmern muss, sondern
nur morgens aufs Rad und abends wieder runter. Soll ja Urlaub sein.


----------



## Oldboy65 (30. Dezember 2008)

Matze. schrieb:


> Ist aber meist die unterste Grenze wenn man noch menschenwürdig übernachten will. Zwischendurch ein Kaffee und ein Snack wäre auch nicht schlecht, viele Hütten nehmen so schon 40-55  mit Abendessen.
> Was man auch noch mitrechnen muß, sind An und Abreise, und evtl Zusatzübernachtung bei Start oder Ziel.



50 bis 60 Euro/Tag mit ausreichend zum Essen, Snacks und Bier. Um auf mehr als 60 Euro/Tag zu kommen, muss man sich schon etwas anstrengen; teure Hotels, jeden Tag Besäufnis usw.

Das Gnaze pendelt sich mit An- und Abfahrt immer so bei ca. 450 bis 550 Euro ein.


----------



## Micro767 (30. Dezember 2008)

Auch ich fahre wieder mit Go-Alps 2009 zum dritten mal Ã¼ber die Alpen, klar sind knappe 1000â¬ fÃ¼r ne Woche viel Geld aber dafÃ¼r weiÃ ich das ich gut aufgehoben bin und mir auch sonst keine Gedanken machen muss. Wie sag ich immer "Rundum Sorglos Paket"

Nen AC kann man halt nicht mit ner Woche pauschal Urlaub vergleichen ! Die Logistik und auf alle FÃ¤lle die Zimmer die man ja nur fÃ¼r eine Nacht jeweils braucht ! Oder glaubt irgendwer das es einfach ist fÃ¼r die Veranstalter Hotels zu finden die jede Nacht frische GÃ¤ste mÃ¶chten ? Die hÃ¤tten doch auch gerne das man ne Woche oder lÃ¤nger ein Zimmer bucht ! 

Keine Frage das es immer ne gÃ¼nstigere MÃ¶glichkeit gibt, bei Veranstalter und erst recht die selbst geplanten AC. 
_
Aber jeder entscheidet fÃ¼r sich wieviel Geld er ausgeben mÃ¶chte und wieviel Luxus er erwartet ! _

Ich fÃ¼hle mich jedenfalls wohl in guten ausgesuchten Hotels, gutem und reichlichem Essen, mit Sauna, Whirlpool, Massage-MÃ¶glichkeit, einem sicheren Bike Keller und WÃ¤sche Service.


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Dezember 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich jedenfalls wohl in guten ausgesuchten Hotels, gutem und reichlichem Essen, mit Sauna, Whirlpool, Massage-Möglichkeit, einem sicheren Bike Keller und Wäsche Service.


So stelle ich es mir eigentlich auch vor. Wofür arbeitet man denn das ganze Jahr?


----------



## kroun (31. Dezember 2008)

klingt nach exremen klug*******r, aber ich hab mir das als leitfaden angeeignet und fahre eigentlich recht rut damit: 
... niemals das teuerste oder/und billigste (ob hotel, ebay, handwerker,...) auswählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (31. Dezember 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> @Roberino, wo hast du was für unter 500  gesehen?


Nirgends. Aber bei einer Reisedauer von 6 Tagen kann ich doch folgende Rechnung aufstellen:

ÜF 40 Euro
Verpflegung 30 Euro

Sind pro Tag rund 70 Euro (*!!*) mal 6 Tage = 420 Euros. Plus An- und Abreise (bei mir ne Tankfüllung etwa 40 Euro).

Logisch kosten profisionelle Anbieter erheblich mehr Schotter. Aber du must ja deren Logistik und Guides damit noch bezahlen. Dafür hast du aber auch Urlaub und musst dich um nix kümmern.

Jedem das seine, ich plane lieber selbst


----------



## Micro767 (31. Dezember 2008)

Und wie kommst Du wieder an Dein Auto ???


----------



## Matze. (31. Dezember 2008)

Oldboy65 schrieb:


> 50 bis 60 Euro/Tag mit ausreichend zum Essen, Snacks und Bier. Um auf mehr als 60 Euro/Tag zu kommen, muss man sich schon etwas anstrengen; teure Hotels, jeden Tag Besäufnis usw.
> 
> Das Gnaze pendelt sich mit An- und Abfahrt immer so bei ca. 450 bis 550 Euro ein.




Wir haben dieses Jahr für ein paar Übernachtungen mit HP schon 55 bezahlt da brauchts keine große Anstrengung mehr die 60 zu überschreiten. Manchmal gibt es auch nicht so viele Alternativen zum Übernachten.


----------



## Roberino (1. Januar 2009)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Und wie kommst Du wieder an Dein Auto ???


Bei einer Rundtour war das einfach kein Problem, musste nur den Weg finden 

2009 bin ich in der glücklichen Lage, dass mich meine Eltern von Riva wieder abholen (machen dort eh Urlaub) 

Ansonsten die Bikeveranstalter abklappern und ein Shuttle buchen. Ich meine die gibts um die 70 Euros.


----------



## Micro767 (1. Januar 2009)

Also ca. 490  da nicht jeder seine Eltern dazu bringt einen wieder mit zurück zunehmen und eine Rundtour meist kein AlpenX ist


----------



## DrecksBecks (1. Januar 2009)

Aber wo bleibt das Abenteuer bei einem organisierten Alpencross - das ist ja ne Kaffeefahrt noch aufregender!


----------



## Jogi (1. Januar 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Aber wo bleibt das Abenteuer bei einem organisierten Alpencross - das ist ja ne Kaffeefahrt noch aufregender!





und Pauschal-AC kost halt auch was. Die Veranstalter machen das ja nicht zum Privatvergnügen.


----------



## Micro767 (1. Januar 2009)

Na komm, das es kein vergleichbares Abenteuer ist, steht wohl außer Frage aber ne Kaffeefahrt ist es je nach Level und Kondition des Teilnehmers auch nicht !

Dafür aber für die meisten die es machen ein akzeptabler Kompromiss zwischen Urlaub und Abenteuer


----------



## j.wayne (1. Januar 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Aber wo bleibt das Abenteuer bei einem organisierten Alpencross - das ist ja ne Kaffeefahrt noch aufregender!


 
Kann es sein das es bei dir Gewittert????


----------



## Matze. (2. Januar 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Aber wo bleibt das Abenteuer bei einem organisierten Alpencross - das ist ja ne Kaffeefahrt noch aufregender!





Verstehe ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht diese Aussage. 
Wenn ich einfach Spaß haben will beim biken und auf das "Abenteuer" der Planung, Wegsucherei und Gepäcktransport verzichten möchte ist der organisierte AX wohl 1A. Abenteuer sind für mich andere Unternehmungen, als ein AX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (2. Januar 2009)

Matze. schrieb:


> ...Abenteuer sind für mich andere Unternehmungen, als ein AX.



zu einem wahren Abenteuer kann´s dann aber werden, wenn man mit zu wenigen  loszieht... und nach 4 Tagen merkt, dass man kein Geld mehr für einen Reservemantel, 1 Taxi oder 1 Packung Asperin hat...


----------



## Micro767 (2. Januar 2009)

Oder das GPS kein Empfang oder keine Batterien mehr hat, man keine Karte dabei hat weil man sich auf die Technik verlassen hat.

Die falschen oder keine Karten mit hat.

Das Wetter die ganze Woche nicht mit spielt, es noch mal richtig schneit.

usw usw usw


----------



## dre (2. Januar 2009)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Auch ich fahre wieder mit Go-Alps 2009 zum dritten mal über die Alpen, klar sind knappe 1000 für ne Woche viel Geld aber dafür weiß ich das ich gut aufgehoben bin und mir auch sonst keine Gedanken machen muss. Wie sag ich immer "Rundum Sorglos Paket"





HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Ich fahr bei Alps wieder mit und finde die 955 absolut angemessen...



Ich darf aus euren Post´s lesen, dass ihr mit Alps "go-alps.de" zufrieden seit? Ich will dort nämlich auch buchen, habe aber noch keine Referenz gehört.


----------



## iglg (2. Januar 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> ich suche einen Anbieter, der NICHT in  Hotels übernachten lässt.
> 
> 1000 Euro für eine Woche "Schinderei" sind mir persönlich zuviel Geld !!!
> Guide, Gepäcktrensport,  HP, und Rücktransport wären mir wichtig.
> ...




Dann frag mal bei www.Trans-atlas.de


Die beiden netten Herren machen es annähernd zum Selbstkostenpreis, sind supernett, die Tour ist prima, die Hotels/Pensionen sind gut.

Kommt quasi nur noch die Verpflegung für Tag und Abend dazu.

Ich glaube, günstiger geht mit Gepäcktransport, Shuttle und guten Unterkünften kaum.

Wir waren dieses Mal mit und das war einer der besten ACs, die ich bisher mitgemacht habe.


----------



## Pilo (2. Januar 2009)

Hi,
also ich Fahre im Juni mit Zelt und Hütten Übernachtungen ohne Guid, aber mit GPS.
Ich glaube wenn das Wetter gut ist ist eine Zeltübernachtung einfach Genialer und Abendteuerlicher als im Hotel mit 200 anderen.

Gruß
Pilo


----------



## iglg (4. Januar 2009)

Pilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich Fahre im Juni mit Zelt und Hütten Übernachtungen ohne Guid, aber mit GPS.
> Ich glaube wenn das Wetter gut ist ist eine Zeltübernachtung einfach Genialer und Abendteuerlicher als im Hotel mit 200 anderen.
> 
> ...



Jeder wie er mag.

Neben dem Zeug, das man sonst so braucht auch noch eine einfache Zeltausrüstung mitzuschleppen, wäre mir zu viel. Da ist der Rucksack so schwer, dass die Traildownhills keinen Spaß machen und auch die Schiebepassagen sind nicht so lustig.

Trainiere Deinen Po dann mal ausgiebig, denn bei dem Gewicht bekommst Du schnell einen Pavian-Hintern, und das ist nicht lustig.

Hotels mit 200 Mitgästen sind eher selten. Wir waren eigentlich immer in Pensionen oder Hotels, die selten mehr als 20 Gäste hatten.


----------



## Pilo (4. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube das ich mit 8,5kg gesamtgepäck  für 8 Tage normal beladen bin.
6,5kg im Rucksack und 2,0kg  Zelt und Werkzeug am Bike.
Das sollte man bewältigen können. Auf Luxus muß man an 8 Tagen halt verzichten.

Gruß
Pilo


----------



## wildcat_1968 (4. Januar 2009)

dre schrieb:


> Ich darf aus euren Post´s lesen, dass ihr mit Alps "go-alps.de" zufrieden seit? Ich will dort nämlich auch buchen, habe aber noch keine Referenz gehört.



wir waren 2008 mit Alps im Engadin und es war super: Alles perfekt organisiert, schöne Hotels, ein top-kompetenter Guide und Trails die man auf einer selbstorganisierten Tour wahrscheinlich nie findet. Wir haben bereits wieder für 2009 gebucht, diesmal Dolomiten.


----------



## dre (4. Januar 2009)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> wir waren 2008 mit Alps im Engadin und es war super: Alles perfekt organisiert, schöne Hotels, ein top-kompetenter Guide und Trails die man auf einer selbstorganisierten Tour wahrscheinlich nie findet. Wir haben bereits wieder für 2009 gebucht, diesmal Dolomiten.



Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (4. Januar 2009)

dre schrieb:


> Ich darf aus euren Post´s lesen, dass ihr mit Alps "go-alps.de" zufrieden seit? Ich will dort nämlich auch buchen, habe aber noch keine Referenz gehört.



Absolut zufrieden ! 2 X AC, 1 X Sizilien, 1 X Side, 1 X Provence, letztes Jahr leider weder der geplante AC (Dolomiten) noch der Saisonabschluss in Südtirol  , 2009 soll erst das Vorbereitungs Wochenende dann einen AC macht werden


----------



## gloshabigur (5. Januar 2009)

Wenn man einen geführten AlpX haben will, muss man halt dafür bezahlen. Gerade go-alps (Alpsbiketours) wirbt ja auch damit, das sorglos Paket, gute Hotels, Gepäckservice und Rücktransport anzubieten. Dass die das einhalten kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung (2005 Vital und 2006 Dolomiti) bestätigen.

Inzwischen plane ich meine TransAlps selbst. Auf der 2008er Tour haben wir auch etwas mehr als 1000 (9 Etappen) ausgegeben. Ich würde aber auch nie an der Verpflegung sparen oder die letzte Absteige für die Übernachtung wählen. Ein TransAlp ist für mich eines der Highlights im Jahr; da soll schon alles passen.


----------



## laturbo (20. August 2009)

lieber freunde.... ich habe diese jahr ein Transalp organisiert... wir war 11 radler und zwei servicewagens (mein swigervater und ein man - auch unsere mekaniker - von ein teilnehmer)... die kosten für übernachtung und essen für die zwei servicewagens war am alle teilnehmer verteilt.

Preis pro person für 8 übernachtungen (3 im hütten) mit halbpension / Frische fruchte jedem tag zum mitnehmen / ankommstfeier beim Garda..... *370 Euro pro person*


----------



## besos (20. August 2009)

laturbo schrieb:


> *370 Euro pro person*



 wirklich nicht schlecht  Bei uns waren es dieses Jahr wieder ca. 660â¬/Person. Allerdings mit Allem Drum und Dran und ohne viel aufs Geld zu schauen, d.h. 3 personen, 9 Ãbernachtungen (7 Unterwegs in HÃ¼tten und GaststÃ¤tten, 2 am See). Alles normale Kategorie. Immer viel und gut gegessen. Hin und wieder einen Nachtisch und viel zum RunterspÃ¼len. Ist ja schlieÃlich Urlaub... ach ja, die Bahnfahrt zurÃ¼ck nach Mittenwald ist auch dabei.

GrÃ¼Ãe,

Besos


----------



## peter muc (20. August 2009)

laturbo schrieb:


> Preis pro person für 8 übernachtungen (3 im hütten) mit halbpension / Frische fruchte jedem tag zum mitnehmen / ankommstfeier beim Garda..... *370 Euro pro person*



respekt !  
aber scheinbar kommt man nur mit eiserner Sparsamkeit zu einem Orbea Oiz Carbon


----------



## kroun (20. August 2009)

laturbo schrieb:


> ... Preis pro person fÃ¼r 8 Ã¼bernachtungen (3 im hÃ¼tten) mit halbpension / Frische fruchte jedem tag zum mitnehmen / ankommstfeier beim Garda..... *370 Euro pro person*



nicht schlecht...das sind 46 â¬ pro tag inklusive guiding, ecc...schlafen und essen, obst,... kampfpreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (21. August 2009)

HallO!

wir waren dieses Jahr zu zweit unterwegs. Es waren 8 Tage von Oberstdorf zum Gardasee. Ich habe mal grob überschlagen, und komme mit kauf der Karten, dem Rücktransfer und allen Übernachtungen, dem Abendsesse  und der Tagesverpflegung auf runde 500 Euro!" Das entspricht den 62,5 Euro je Tag! Wenn ich die Karten und den Transfer rausrechne komme ich auf 48 Euro / Tag und Person!Übernachtet habe wir in Pensionen und einmal Hotel!


----------



## laturbo (21. August 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> wir waren dieses Jahr zu zweit unterwegs. Es waren 8 Tage von Oberstdorf zum Gardasee. Ich habe mal grob überschlagen, und komme mit kauf der Karten, dem Rücktransfer und allen Übernachtungen, dem Abendsesse und der Tagesverpflegung auf runde 500 Euro!" Das entspricht den 62,5 Euro je Tag! Wenn ich die Karten und den Transfer rausrechne komme ich auf 48 Euro / Tag und Person!Übernachtet habe wir in Pensionen und einmal Hotel!


 
Kein Carbon.... dafür Kondition..... lass uns darüber unterhalten wann du wird 53... und nur höhenmeter in Brussels sammeln kann...


----------



## sipaq (21. August 2009)

Wie schon einige gesagt haben, ich mache den Alpencross während meines hart erarbeiteten Urlaubs. Da will ich nichts organisieren und da will ich in vernünftigen Hotels absteigen ohne das Risiko, dass sich die Hotelauswahl per Internet dann vor Ort als mittleres Fiasko herausstellt.

Muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, vor allem diejenigen, die monetentechnisch nicht ganz so gut beieinander sind, aber so sehe ich das halt. Mein AlpenX dieses Jahr mit BikeAlpin war top. Schöne Tour, nette Guides, nette Leute, schöne Hotels, top Organisation. Dafür zahle ich dann halt 870 Tacken für 7 Übernachtungen plus Nebenkosten (Mittagessen, Weizenbier, Cappucino, etc.).


----------



## lens83 (21. August 2009)

laturbo schrieb:


> lieber freunde.... ich habe diese jahr ein Transalp organisiert... wir war 11 radler und zwei servicewagens (mein swigervater und ein man - auch unsere mekaniker - von ein teilnehmer)... die kosten für übernachtung und essen für die zwei servicewagens war am alle teilnehmer verteilt.
> 
> Preis pro person für 8 übernachtungen (3 im hütten) mit halbpension / Frische fruchte jedem tag zum mitnehmen / ankommstfeier beim Garda..... *370 Euro pro person*



hm wenn ich mal grob überschlage:
8 übernachtungen zu je 30 euro: 240euro
8 mal mittagessen: 100euro
kosten für die 2 begleitwagenfahrer: also 16 übernachtungen zu je 30euro + essen: ca 60euro pro biker
finisherparty und benzin für begleitautos: ? pro person
sonstiges: verschleiß, verpflegung unterwegs etc. ? pro person

370 erscheint mir arg wenig. bei obiger rechnung kommen wohl schon ca. 450 raus und die ist wohl auch schon knapp kalkuliert...


----------



## sipaq (21. August 2009)

lens83 schrieb:


> hm wenn ich mal grob Ã¼berschlage:
> 8 Ã¼bernachtungen zu je 30 euro: 240euro
> 8 mal mittagessen: 100euro
> kosten fÃ¼r die 2 begleitwagenfahrer: also 16 Ã¼bernachtungen zu je 30euro + essen: ca 60euro pro biker
> ...


Wenn Du das Mittagessen rausnimmst, Dir also Brote schmierst und die Begleitfahrer regelmÃ¤Ãig was einkaufen lÃ¤sst, dann gehts sicherlich. 

Nur was ist das dann fÃ¼r ein Urlaub???


----------



## laturbo (21. August 2009)

...gar nicht... mittagsessen muss leute selbst kaufen/besorgen... ganz wie getraenke... muss mann ja auch beim organisierten touren...

OK... muss mitgeben dass benzin nicht mitgerechnet ist... habe die eigentuermer von autos selbst bezahlt... 

... und so ein tour ist einfach seblst zu organisieren... nur ein bischen abendarbeit in winterzeit... und das macht auch spass...

Die teilnehmer koennte alle ein 5 sterne tour leisten... aber darum gehts nicht... luxus haben wir im altag...

Wann du willst schicke ich dir gern ein detailiert uebersicht und preise von pensionen...


----------



## lens83 (21. August 2009)

laturbo schrieb:


> ...gar nicht... mittagsessen muss leute selbst kaufen/besorgen... ganz wie getraenke... muss mann ja auch beim organisierten touren...
> 
> OK... muss mitgeben dass benzin nicht mitgerechnet ist... habe die eigentuermer von autos selbst bezahlt...
> 
> ...



danke wäre nett!
email per pm.


----------



## on any sunday (21. August 2009)

Was für eine müßige Diskussion. Und überhaupt, weil hier von "Urlaub" die Rede ist. Für Otto Normalverbraucher ist es sowieso unvorstellbar, sich mit Fahrrädern über hohe Berge zu bewegen, als Urlaub zu bezeichnen.  

Und auf xxxxx Sterne Hotels kann ich beim Alpencross verzichten. Irgendwelche Wellness :kotz: Angebote kann man sowieso am Abend nicht mehr benutzen. Mehr als ein vernünftiges Bett und reichlich Nahrung brauche ich nach einem ausgefüllten AlpenX Tag nicht. Ansonsten wäre bei der Streckenplanung was falsch gelaufen.


----------



## laturbo (21. August 2009)

lens83 schrieb:


> danke wäre nett!
> email per pm.


 
ok... kommt naechste woche... muss es am wochenende machen..


----------



## laturbo (21. August 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Was für eine müßige Diskussion. Und überhaupt, weil hier von "Urlaub" die Rede ist. Für Otto Normalverbraucher ist es sowieso unvorstellbar, sich mit Fahrrädern über hohe Berge zu bewegen, als Urlaub zu bezeichnen.
> 
> Und auf xxxxx Sterne Hotels kann ich beim Alpencross verzichten. Irgendwelche Wellness :kotz: Angebote kann man sowieso am Abend nicht mehr benutzen. Mehr als ein vernünftiges Bett und reichlich Nahrung brauche ich nach einem ausgefüllten AlpenX Tag nicht. Ansonsten wäre bei der Streckenplanung was falsch gelaufen.


 
 genau meine meinung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. August 2009)

laturbo schrieb:


> Kein Carbon.... dafür Kondition..... lass uns darüber unterhalten wann du wird 53... und nur höhenmeter in Brussels sammeln kann...



Von Brussel in die Ardennen ist es ja nicht so weit. Dort kann man hervorragend einen AlpenX simulieren. Aber nachher nicht wundern, wenn die Simulation härter als der AlpenX war.


----------



## laturbo (21. August 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Von Brussel in die Ardennen ist es ja nicht so weit. Dort kann man hervorragend einen AlpenX simulieren. Aber nachher nicht wundern, wenn die Simulation härter als der AlpenX war.


 
nicht vergessen dass frau und 2 kinder auch ein bischen aufmaerksamheit wollt... und nach Ardenne zu fahren is ungef. 2 stunden... dann 4 stunden fahrrad fahren... und 2 stunden zurueck...

alles leider nicht so einfach...


----------



## fissenid (21. August 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Was für eine müßige Diskussion. Und überhaupt, weil hier von "Urlaub" die Rede ist. Für Otto Normalverbraucher ist es sowieso unvorstellbar, sich mit Fahrrädern über hohe Berge zu bewegen, als Urlaub zu bezeichnen.
> 
> Und auf xxxxx Sterne Hotels kann ich beim Alpencross verzichten. Irgendwelche Wellness :kotz: Angebote kann man sowieso am Abend nicht mehr benutzen. Mehr als ein vernünftiges Bett und reichlich Nahrung brauche ich nach einem ausgefüllten AlpenX Tag nicht. Ansonsten wäre bei der Streckenplanung was falsch gelaufen.



so sehe ich es ehrlich auch!!


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. August 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Was fÃ¼r eine mÃ¼Ãige Diskussion. Und Ã¼berhaupt, weil hier von "Urlaub" die Rede ist. FÃ¼r Otto Normalverbraucher ist es sowieso unvorstellbar, sich mit FahrrÃ¤dern Ã¼ber hohe Berge zu bewegen, als Urlaub zu bezeichnen.
> 
> Und auf xxxxx Sterne Hotels kann ich beim Alpencross verzichten. Irgendwelche Wellness :kotz: Angebote kann man sowieso am Abend nicht mehr benutzen. Mehr als ein vernÃ¼nftiges Bett und reichlich Nahrung brauche ich nach einem ausgefÃ¼llten AlpenX Tag nicht. Ansonsten wÃ¤re bei der Streckenplanung was falsch gelaufen.


Ãhm - ich sehe das natÃ¼rlich ganz anders! Ich lauf nach 8 Stunden Biken in der Sonne als erstes zur Gesichtsmaske und lass mir mal die verbrannte Haut abmachen. Mit Peeling wird da dran gerubbelt und dann kommt feinster Balsam. Ist doch total logisch, dass ich beim 5 GÃ¤nge Abendessen ne tolle Figur machen will. Die ganzen Damen mit ihren ollen Klunkern, den angezwirbelten Brustwarzen und so weiter wollen schon beeindruckt werden und da muÃ man als fescher Tiroler schon Ã¼berzeugen. Nicht selten, dass die so einen Naturbursch wie mich dann auch mal anfassen wollen. Hinzu kommt natÃ¼rlich ne ordentliche ManikÃ¼re und PedikÃ¼re - muÃ sein. Die Griffl und die Zecherl mÃ¼ssen am nÃ¤chsten Tag ja wieder Feinarbeit leisten oder fahrt ihr etwa nicht mit viel FingerspitzengefÃ¼hl? Also unter 4+ Stern geht bei mir bei den Hotels gar nichts. Am liebsten wÃ¤r mir nur 5 Stern. 

Was das kostet? WeiÃ ich nicht. Ich mach das auch nicht, aber wenn es jemanden gÃ¤be, der das so machen will, warum nicht?

Ein guter Tipp, wenn man Geld sparen will: Speisekarte immer von RECHTS nach LINKS lesen.

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Ohne irgend welche Geldreserven fahr ich so oder so nicht in den Urlaub. Auf einem ungefÃ¼hrten AlpenX wÃ¼rde ich pro Tag um die â¬ 100,- rechnen, weil ich einfach viel esse und einfach das esse, was mir schmeckt und ich unbedingt haben will. Wenn ich lust auf ne Flasche Wein hab, dann will ich die haben. Mein Freund und ich haben uns im Ristorante Jim in Grosio 3 Flaschen Barolo rein geschossen und danach bei einer Hochzeit mit gefeiert und sind am nÃ¤chsten Tag mehr als 2500 hm gefahren. Freunde das sind Erlebnisse! Super Stimmung keiner von denen konnte deutsch, wir nicht italienisch aber eine der tollsten Partys meines Lebens. Was hÃ¤tte ich da gemacht, wenn ich nur â¬ 400,- fÃ¼r den AX gehabt hÃ¤tte. Ich wÃ¼rd heute noch heulen! Reserven werden eingeplant und wenn die bis zum Ende halten, werden die auch verblasen. Ich knausere das ganze Jahr herum, dann will ich in meinem Urlaub wie Gott in Frankreich leben. RÃ¶lpsen und Furzen inbegriffen.


----------



## Ede (24. August 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> ich suche einen Anbieter, der NICHT in  Hotels übernachten lässt.
> 
> 1000 Euro für eine Woche "Schinderei" sind mir persönlich zuviel Geld !!!
> Guide, Gepäcktrensport,  HP, und Rücktransport wären mir wichtig.
> ...



Um noch einmal zu Thema zurückzukommen:
Schau Dich doch bei seracjoe um.

Dort bezahlst Du nur für Organisation, Führung und Betreuung, Begleitfahrzeug mit Gepäcktransport, Rücktransfer - die restlichen Kosten kannst Du dann selbst beeinflussen...


----------

